
TechCrunch Review: Google Wallet - acrum
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/19/techcrunch-review-google-wallet/
======
IanMikutel
I love how the review is pretty positive, but then the actual transaction on
video took about 3-5x longer than if Greg had just handed the lady some cash
and she gave him change.

This has definitely got a bit of a learning curve (for consumers and
employees) and efficiency that must be gained before it really hits its
stride.

Looking forward to seeing the technology progress though!

